# Happy 2nd birthday to my Princess Leila



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I can't believe my princess is 2 years old today
I wanted to take her out to petsmart for a surpise today but the weather is HORRIBLE here. :nscared: It's just my daughter and I and we have severe weather warnings for hail, strong winds and possibly tornadoes. 
I had to take her to the dr. this morning so she didn't go to school. Anyhoo, i will have to take the beeber to petsmart this wkend instead. 








Happy birthday my sweet Leila beeb! I wubuh you!!!!


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

happy B-day!!!


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

omg she is too adorable lol. happy bday !


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooohhhh! How cute is that!
Happy B-day princess!:cheer:


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Princess Leila!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday, pretty girl!!
I hope Finn lets you have all the toys and chews first today (yeah, right!)!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy 2nd Birthday Leila!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, she's two aready? Seems ike you just brought her home. She is beautiful. Happy birthday sweet Leila!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That photo is absolutely adorable. I love the Adventures of Leila and Finn.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Leila! ccasion7:
I wish you a very happy and healthy life!
BIG kisses from Chanel & the boys!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy 2nd Birthday, Leila!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww Happy Birthday Beautiful Princess Leila!! :love5:


----------



## *Fiona* (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy birthday Leila!
Love that pic  gorgeous!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu says *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*to a sweet princess. ccasion4:


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Happy birthday pretty lady!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Happy 2nd Birthday Leila!*


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet girl.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet little Leila!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday little Miss!!!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww Happy Birthday Leila!! She's too cute.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy birthday sweet pea!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

happy birthday!


----------

